# Seperation and Now Divorce



## PhilL (Aug 25, 2010)

hi, thanks for reading. I have been with my wife for 3.5 years and have a 2.5 year old daughter. I have always gone out drinking since we met and had no will power to say no and no will power to come home so stayed out all night. We had issues in our relationship with living with family and I had a one night stand with someone. She was furious but we moved on. She then found out I had been going to strip clubs at the end of the night with my colleagues and wanted to move out of our house. She moved out 2 weeks ago amicably wanting me to change for the better and reconquest her. I now stopped the partying and gave up drink but she says its too late. While she has been away in her new house she thought about all of the bad things and I kept calling and calling her and not giving her time to heal. This all came to a peak last night when I had her sister, my parents and her Dad all involved and now she refuses to speak to me and wants to move on with a divorce.

It was only last weekend she texted me saying she "loves me so much" but needed time and the weekend before that she said to me she wanted to work things out but needed time and im extremely confused. Do women say this but not mean it? Should I not have held onto her every word? I want to call her all the time, im still living in our rented house which is so difficult (im now looking to move out but want to move closer to her new house) and cannot even focus on a new job so had to take time off. Her Dad before yesterday still gave us hope if I went very very slowly and didn't pressure her but I feel I have lost everything now. I'm not sure the best way to handle this as we are not even on speaking terms now which means its impossible to be around her and remind her of why we fell in love.


----------

